# [SOLVED]mplayer +problem

## CyriC

Mam problem z mplayer'em. Otoz zacinaja skacze mi obraz w niaktorych filmach.

Jak odpalam mplayera z konsoli to dostaja wiadomosci:

```

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 640 x 256 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 2.50:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 640x256 => 640x256 Planar YV12

[mpeg4 @ 0x85bc870]vop not coded:  0.025    7/  7   0%  0%  0.0% 5 0 99%

[mpeg4 @ 0x85bc870]vop not coded:  0.038   10/ 10   0%  0%  0.0% 5 0 99%

[mpeg4 @ 0x85bc870]vop not coded:  0.044   13/ 13  121% 19%  2.0% 5 0 99%

[mpeg4 @ 0x85bc870]vop not coded:  0.036   16/ 16  97% 22%  1.8% 5 0 98%%

[mpeg4 @ 0x85bc870]vop not coded:  0.010   29/ 29  55% 17%  1.6% 5 0 98%

```

Wydaje mi sie za brakuje jakiegos codecka i nie wszystko dekoduje.Last edited by CyriC on Tue Mar 09, 2004 6:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CyriC

Kombinowalem opierajac sie na tym temacie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128801&highlight=vop+coded

ale zadna z rad nie pomogla.

Kiedy zmieniam wartosc cfg_packed to transcode nie chce sie budowac, a kiedy uzywam programu xvid4conf to wartosc sie nie zapisuje.

Najdziwniejsze jest to ze uzywam transcode-0.6.11 a tam wartosc ta jest ustawiona poprawnie.

----------

## tokoloshe

sprobuj: mplayer <plik> -vc divx4

u mnie to pomoglo - ani nie skacze obraz, ani nie ma tego bledu...

----------

## CyriC

Dziala !!!

Wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

